# Woodason



## Clave (Jan 26, 2009)

This may have been posted before, but it is fascinating stuff, this guy started making wooden models in the 20s, and seems to have been brilliant at it...

Collect Air | Woodason Aircraft Models History


----------



## 109ROAMING (Jan 26, 2009)

Now thats Quality modelling ,Incredible just isn't the word

Thanks for sharing


----------



## muller (Jan 26, 2009)

Remind you of anything 109??


----------



## 109ROAMING (Jan 26, 2009)

hmmmm....Oh yeah

Keep ya pants on mate ,It'l be done in a few days


----------



## Wurger (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## Airframes (Jan 26, 2009)

Great find Clave, thanks for sharing. I used to have two Woodason aircraft recognition models as a child, a JU88 and a He112. Both were solid wood, black painted, and came from an uncle who had been in the RAF during the war. Never did find out where they disappered to!


----------

